
Show HN: Epictopus, a Collaborative Writing Platform - Epictopus
http://epictopus.ml/
======
d3sandoval
I have a similar app I'm working on called Tome:

\- [https://tome.cfapps.io](https://tome.cfapps.io)

\- [https://github.com/d3sandoval/tome](https://github.com/d3sandoval/tome)

Mine is focused on collaborating on Poetry and other Prose. I'm currently
working on implementing versioning and sharing features.

This looks like an awesome bit of competition! Is it open source?

------
jimbosis
Just FYI:
[https://bx1525ob52oz.landen.co/login](https://bx1525ob52oz.landen.co/login) ,
linked from the "Get Started" button at the bottom of the page, returns a 404.

